# Trailer or Roof Rack?



## dragger (Feb 11, 2011)

I had picked up a 10 foot jon boat a few weeks ago and am debating on how to transport it. Obvious being only 10 feet long, it is a pretty manageable boat that would be easy to move, but is it worth the extra price to invest in a trailer over throwing it onto a car rack? I don't have a car rack or a trailer yet and that is why I am asking because I want to make a good investment and trailers are A LOT more expensive than a roof rack, but they might be worth that extra cost?

Please toss in your ideas!


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 11, 2011)

I vote for trailer. I never had a roof topper, but I normally fish alone so the hassle of loading/unloading wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2011)

Trailer without a doubt. Doing the roof thing gets old real quick, especially if you are by yourself. Picture this......

All day fishing, then you get back to your vehicle. Unload fishing equipment, unload cooler, unload troling motor, kill back removing batteries. Load all that crap into the vehicle. Break back flipping and lifting boat onto roof. Tie it down. Get home, do everything in reverse. Get up the next day and do it again.
:LOL2: 

Trust me on this, spend the coin if you can and buy the trailer.


----------



## DuraCraft (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep, start searching for a trailer - you will like it!


----------



## reedjj (Feb 11, 2011)

For a small 10 footer you don't even need a boat trailer. You could use a small utility trailer. Not sure if your near a Harbour Freight but they sell little trailers for a pretty cheap price. They even sell a little boat trailer. If they are this cheap new you might be able to find a used one for around $150. 

Im looking for a deal myself.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15252


----------



## zerofivenismo (Feb 11, 2011)

Agree with the fellas...get a trailer and save your back. It'll make the whole fishing experience less cumbersome more enjoyable.


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 11, 2011)

If you can afford a trailer, get one. Way more convenient.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2011)

Ditto on using a small utility trailer. There's a few folks around here that do that. I used to own a 15' Coleman canoe and carried it on the roof of an Explorer. Got real old lifting that thing on and off, and finally sold it. Granted, the canow was a bit more manageable than a jon boat, but the hassle of it got old real quick.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 11, 2011)

I've put over $700 in my Yakima roof rack system on my car, love it though. Used trailers are cheaper on CL. Go with the trailer.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jim said:


> Trailer without a doubt. Doing the roof thing gets old real quick, especially if you are by yourself. Picture this......
> 
> All day fishing, then you get back to your vehicle. Unload fishing equipment, unload cooler, unload troling motor, kill back removing batteries. Load all that crap into the vehicle. Break back flipping and lifting boat onto roof. Tie it down. Get home, do everything in reverse. Get up the next day and do it again.
> :LOL2:
> ...



+1. You save a LOT of time being able to travel with gear in the boat and not having to move it from vehicle to boat....then back again. Plus, it gets old real quick!

I vote TRAILER!


----------



## bulldog (Feb 11, 2011)

My vote is for trailer. Jim put it pretty clearly how it would go it you did a roof rack.


----------



## clarkbre (Feb 11, 2011)

reedjj said:


> For a small 10 footer you don't even need a boat trailer. You could use a small utility trailer.



Completely agree! After reading the original post, this was my first thought. Just get a cheap utility trailer and use that. 

I have a 4’x8’ utility trailer that I bought at Fred Meyers and it has worked great for a few years as a utility trailer. It’s got a ½ ton capacity, 12” wheels and you can tow it with nearly anything. Here’s the price breakdown on my trailer:

$229 Trailer kit
$98 12” wheels
$50	2 ½ sheets of ¾” CDX plywood
$20	Licensing once a year
$397	Total

Overall, you’ll have a utility trailer about the size of an F150 and if you make it with removable sides, you can use it to haul your boat around. BTW, I pull mine with a Subaru Legacy sedan.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 11, 2011)

Trailer... you can find used trailers with surface rust for cheap ($200-400), as long as they are sound and not rusted all the way through it should work well. Otherwise check local stores that handle trailers and you can find a small utility trailer like mentioned above for around $500-600.
Also license and registration varies by state. Here in FL it is $28 for new plate and $38 to 100+ for registration and taxes.


----------



## catfishjoe (Feb 11, 2011)

Trailer all the way ! I used to transport my boat in the bed of my Dodge Ram and that really sucked. I got lucky and found a used trailer on Craig's List for $50.00. It had some rust on it but I took all the rust off and sprayed it down with some automotive under body coating from Wal-Mart and its been great so far. Total cost was about $75.00.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 11, 2011)

I got my trailer on craigs list for $75 and put about $150 in to rebuilding it.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 12, 2011)

my boat rack has rollers on it.it was ok for my old 12 ft. but my 14 ,way to heavy to flip and slide,even with rollers,so when you upgrade your boat,better off with a trailer.unless you camp with a travel trailer.....might have to trade for a camper....she warned me that boat was too big....i thought for sure i could lift it on to that rack...


----------



## Mike Redmond (Feb 12, 2011)

10 footer I would roof rack it.If your planing on buying something bigger later on... buy the trailer later on,reason is that a trailer made for a lets say 14 footer, will have too much weight carrying capacity, and thus be way to stiff for a ten footer(itll beat the h#@!%& out of it)just my 2 cents Mike


----------



## po1 (Feb 12, 2011)

If it was me it'd be a simple call it's easier and safer to carry a boat on a trailer. Back in the late sixties my dad made a home made roof rack out of 2x4's and suction cups. Cheap and worked well as long as two were going fishing and the lake was close by. Thing to remember a lot of things can happen if the boat is not secured right, on top of the car.


----------



## dragger (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, almost completely unanimous! Didn't expect that. I know having it on a roof would be a pain, especially since I fish solo, but it would save me a lot of time and money to just be able to throw it on top. So far every trailer I have seen for sale has been 500 plus and in pretty bad shape. 

The hunt continues!


----------



## screwballl (Feb 12, 2011)

dragger said:


> Wow, almost completely unanimous! Didn't expect that. I know having it on a roof would be a pain, especially since I fish solo, but it would save me a lot of time and money to just be able to throw it on top. So far every trailer I have seen for sale has been 500 plus and in pretty bad shape.
> 
> The hunt continues!




That is the key: SOLO!

If you always had someone else there to help load/unload it then a roof rack would be fine... but even 10ft jon boats can be heavy and there is no need to try that on your own, wrecking either your back or the boat itself.

I know my problem is going to be when the family and I go camping. I am going to need to find a way to tip my 14ft upside down on top of my popup camper, and not sure if the wife has the strength for it (doubtful).


----------



## catfishjoe (Feb 12, 2011)

dragger said:


> Wow, almost completely unanimous! Didn't expect that. I know having it on a roof would be a pain, especially since I fish solo, but it would save me a lot of time and money to just be able to throw it on top. So far every trailer I have seen for sale has been 500 plus and in pretty bad shape.
> 
> The hunt continues!



When I got my trailer off of Craigs List I was looking at boat trailers and was having trouble finding a cheap one. Then in one picture of a jon boat a guy was selling I saw an old trailer leaned up by his barn. I called him and asked if it was for sale, he laughed ..... then I picked it up later that day ! LUCKY, lol. He wanted $50 for it and because I cant count I went all the way to his house with $49.... he was a nice guy so I paid $49 for it. I dont know if that helps you, I just thought Id share my little story. =D>


----------



## slabdaddy (Feb 13, 2011)

Trailer; I got a 10 foot tracker on a jet-ski trailer, re-adjusted bunks and it works perfect. :wink:


----------



## KMixson (Feb 13, 2011)

I would trailer it. A roof rack would work fine for a canoe or kayak but a boat deserves a trailer. If you get a lot of weight on your roof rack it will bend or break when you least expect it.


----------



## Auzivision (Feb 13, 2012)

Where I live, the neighborhood association doesn’t allow boat storage unless it fits in the garage and I not looking to move anytime soon. 

I want a small light weight (200 lb ish) 12-14 foot V or flat bottom jon boat. 

Part of the fun will be devising a way to use an electric winch to hoist my boat onto a yet to be build topper rack. Something like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL_GPV96PXc

Another interesting challenged will be storing this near the ceiling in the garage. 

Any guys around here store their boats near the rafters or transport on top of camper shells?


----------



## Butthead (Feb 13, 2012)

Auzivision said:


> Where I live, the neighborhood association doesn’t allow boat storage unless it fits in the garage and I not looking to move anytime soon.
> 
> I want a small light weight (200 lb ish) 12-14 foot V or flat bottom jon boat.
> 
> ...



My buddy uses J shaped ladder hangers to hang his 12' Tracker Topper sideways on the wall of his shed. Easy to get up and down and it's out of the way.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd go trailer too....I looked at roof racks for my Kayaks. If you don't have a roof rack already then the cost is probably cheaper finding a used trailer....look out a ways from your location. I know of several around here have been on CL the last couple wees for under 200. And a couple places say they always have a few. They must deal in boats pretty regular. The Harbor frieght one may be a good deal if you can't wait for one. You could relocat the lights to guide ons and then not have to worry about submersible lights. 

Just a thought. 

Jason


----------



## fender66 (Feb 13, 2012)

> I'd go trailer too.



He might not be able to store a trailer outside either? Might be a huge factor in the roof rack decision???


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 13, 2012)

i've got mine on a trailer, but i cant get into some of my out of the way spots now because i cant get a trailer into them.when they say"car topper" lakes in the fishing guides up here they are not kidding. i'm seriously considering a small john to go on my racks that i had custom made which i can't use anymore . i had to buy hankook dynapro mud tires so i can get my trailer into the lakes,cuz theres virtually no launch ramps,just mud.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 13, 2012)

Trailer big time.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 13, 2012)

I see you think you would save time being able to just 'throw' it on the roof...I really don't think it would save you any time and after doing it a couple times I think oh would quickly grow to resent it. I don't think it gets much quicker and easier than rolling into the water, letting the boat float off and pulling out of the water....unstrapping it should take seconds at the lake and if you leave it strapped at home you don't even have to do anything but attach it to the hitch and drive away next time you are ready to head out.


----------

